# Soundproofing



## pike (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey,

I live in the Marina off the sheikh zayed road in one of the Diamond Buildings, been in my apartment for 6 months now, and the noise in my bedroom due to a poorly sealed balcony door is starting to get to me.

(I am fully aware that living so close to SZR comes with some consequences, but I really think that its louder then it should be, and could be fixed by being sealed better). 

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for companies that soundproof windows/curtains etc. or another solution short of moving.

Any help would be much appreciated. 


Cheers.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you're talkin about the apartment I ran away from. The noise annoyed me during the day. I could imagine how it would be at night. 

Sealing could help, but not like you'd imagine. I think that apartment needs double glass balcony and window doors.


----------

